# manejo de un software por puerto paralelo



## luismv (Feb 13, 2006)

1) Tipo de proyecto: control
2) Tipo de hardware que puedes utilizar:todo, ya tengo un pulsador ke  entra por paralelo es todo lo ke ocupo
3) Tipo de software de programación que manejas: ninguno


4) saludos amigos, tengo un problema y estoy seguro que me pueden ayudar, resulta que tengo que hacer un proyecto donde tengo que manejar un software de musica como una especie de rockola por medio de un pulsador y este entra por el puerto paralelo, la pregunta es como le hago ?? he estado leyendo pero no he podido hacerlo, estoy intentando por medio de xp pero no he podido, lo que si estoy seguro que funciona es el pulsador ya todo esta bien conectado pero no logro que funcione, solo funciona si conecto el teclado asi si funciona el software pero por el puerto paralelo no jala, espero y me puedan ayudar, gracias...


----------



## maunix (Feb 15, 2006)

luismv dijo:
			
		

> 1) Tipo de proyecto: control
> 2) Tipo de hardware que puedes utilizar:todo, ya tengo un pulsador ke  entra por paralelo es todo lo ke ocupo
> 3) Tipo de software de programación que manejas: ninguno
> 
> ...



A ver, te pasaré a explicar y a preguntarte cosas.

Como es ese software de rockola? y que es lo que quieres hacer con el? 

Como es que pretendes leerlo con XP? con algun programa que tu has hecho o buscando algun programa ya hecho??  Digo, como dices que no tienes conocimientos de software de programación, me cuesta entender que digas que has intentado con XP ...


----------



## wyr3x (Feb 16, 2006)

http://www.ovelha.org/pasteler0/2005/11/17/howto-external-winamp-control/ .... ahi hay un paso a paso de como armar un control remoto por cable para winamp ... podrias bien basarte en eso .... por mi parte, ya he armado esto y funciona muy bien (y ahora puedo escuchar musica o ver videos tirado en la cama sin mosquearme   ).


----------

